# Best Routing to Chapala?



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Entering by vehicle at Nogales and proceeding to Copper Canyon what would be the desired route of travel if one is to cover 250-350 miles per day? 
Upon leaving Copper Canyon and proceeding to Chapala a route not to include any roads close to the beach but preferably paved would work best.
Anyone have any routing suggestions? Especially if suggested routes contained less of the dreaded (by two-wheelers) TOPES!
Thanks all *


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Highway 15d is quota most of the way and takes you right to Guad. Runs from Nogales. Not cheap but well worth avoiding the crazy 2 lane libres

There is a libre that flollows that route but is inland from the cuota ... and neither are near the beach


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

nogales az is a good route... only thing to know is that after hermosillo drive 45mph untill you pass guasave.. flash floods took down a bridge and road was closed for 2 days..

there are a handfull of washed out areas on the highway .. if traveling 70 mph you will not see them in time to slow down...


the 15 is great...... all the way to GDL...

a must!!!!!!!!!!! you should stop for lunch at santa maria del oro laguna.... 2 hours before GDL... there is a toll booth station and the exit marked "santa maria del oro" 7 minutes to the city (paved road) and 10 minutes down the mountain to laguna.... the restaurants are on the edge of the laguna.


----------



## brimar66 (Sep 19, 2009)

Coming from Brownsville, Texas/Matamoros, Mexico to Ajijic. What is the best route? Thanks.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*driving through mexico*

go to .:Secretaría de Comunicaciones y Transportes:.: Inicio
look for blue square on right side that says "TRASA TU RUTA"

estado origen / state TAMAULIPAS JALISCO
ciudad origen/ city MATAMOROS CHAPALA


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suggest that you use 101 south to Ciudad Victoria and stay there, or San Luis Potosi, for the night. Both have good hotels with secure parking in Centro with restaurants in walking distance and other opportunities to walk around and see the sights. Next day, continue toward Guadalajara (passing Lagos de Moreno, etc.) and then follow the signs to the Airport and then to Chapala. Don't try to go too fast and don't drive at night. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## brimar66 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you for the web site Mexliving!


----------

